# Transfering to NYU



## Ekk13 (Aug 1, 2007)

if u are transfering to NYU for film. do u have to submit ur SAT scores too? i hear that if u've been in school for more than two years, u dont have to submit it just scored from the college u attended.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 1, 2007)

Why not ask them?


----------



## jdunn555 (Aug 1, 2007)

Having transfered into NYU film 2 yrs ago, I know you should have the scores sent over, but in  reality NYU only really cares about your essays and grades from your first year or two at where ever you're coming from.


----------

